# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Αντικατάσταση μπαταριών σε επαναφορτιζομενο δραπανο Black&Decker

## haf

η επαναφορτιζομενη μπαταρία Λιθιου του Black & Decker δραπανου δεν φόρτιζεται και αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο λαμπάκι που σημαίνει προβλημα με την μπαταρία.

άνοιξα τις μπαταρίες και τις μέτρησα, κάποιες δείχνουν 3,5 V ενώ κάποιες άλλες αρνητική η και μηδενική μέτρηση.

Οι μπαταρίες ειναι Sanyo και έχουν καποιο κωδικό, 
τις αλλάζω όλες?
που θα βρω τέτοιες μπαταρίες?

----------


## leosedf

18650 με μεγάλο ρεύμα αποφόρτισης χρειάζεσαι σαν τις panasonic CGR18650CH που μπορούν να δώσουν μέχρι 10Α η samsung SDI  (INR18650-15Q) που μπορούν να δώσουν μέχρι 18Α.
Η κάποιες Efest IMR.
Αν βάλεις οτιδήποτε άλλο χωρίς δυνατότητα μεγάλης αποφόρτισης (λόγω τρυπανιού) μάλλον θα πάρεις φωτιά ολόκληρος.

----------


## haf

> 18650 με μεγάλο ρεύμα αποφόρτισης χρειάζεσαι σαν τις panasonic CGR18650CH που μπορούν να δώσουν μέχρι 10Α η samsung SDI  (INR18650-15Q) που μπορούν να δώσουν μέχρι 18Α.
> Η κάποιες Efest IMR.
> Αν βάλεις οτιδήποτε άλλο χωρίς δυνατότητα μεγάλης αποφόρτισης (λόγω τρυπανιού) μάλλον θα πάρεις φωτιά ολόκληρος.


ευχαριστώ, που θα βρω?  να ρωτήσω σε Δησιο? υπαρχει καποιο service που να τις αλλάζει? αφου ούτως η αλλιώς και να τις βρω δεν εχω ηλεκτροποντα.

----------


## leosedf

http://www.batteryworld.gr/shop/products

----------

